# does anyone have a paint color mixing chart they can post ?



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I am looking for a color mixing guide that shows which 2 colors to mix to make a third color i had one on the old hard drive but that is long gone, any help would be greatly appreciated  also which 2 colors mixed will make an olive drab color ? THANKS !!!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Hey MM, Sorry I don't have One BUT go to Perfessor Plastick's " Thirteen Tiny Nightmares" (an Aurora Figure Site It's Awsome!) Soory I don't have a Direct link for ya' BUT go to Google and It'll Get you there OR www.gremlins.com Thats Gremlins in the Garage they HAVE EVERYTHING come to think of it! lol Too much Christmas Cheer! lol

JOHN/LONFAN Sorry I don't Drink BUT I got that Yagher POTA KIT so I'm Drunk with Resin! LOL LOL 

But Seriously Go check those Sites out!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

MM, 

I don't have a color mixing chart but to make the olive color I used for PL's POTA Cornelius I mixed green and raw sienna. If that’s too bright you could gray it down some.

http://www.geocities.com/ssbn598ssn682/cornelius.html

RK


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

real simple bert.. youve 3 primary colors: red, yellow, and blue. everything is a combination of those, plus white and black.
red + yellow = orange
red + blue = purple 
yellow + blue = green
red + yellow + blue = either brown or grey, depending on the quantities.

now remember that these are the rules for light, not pigments. in other words if you take a red paint and a blue paint you will get a purple, but not an intense purple. its a matter of chemistry/

check the color wheels below... hope this helps:


----------



## python (Nov 4, 1999)

You can go to just about any art supply store and pick up a color wheel for a couple of bucks. A buddy of mine turned me on to the color wheel and it's been a savior ever since. The couple of dollars I invested was instantly made up by the savings on paint.

Highly recommended.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

model maker said:


> I am looking for a color mixing guide that shows which 2 colors to mix to make a third color i had one on the old hard drive but that is long gone, any help would be greatly appreciated  also which 2 colors mixed will make an olive drab color ? THANKS !!!



Did a google search and found this site:

http://gotomy.com/color.html

Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thanks everyone, i will make a trip to a craft store and see if they have one this way i will be able to make a color i may have run out of, thanks for the links androy, nice corneilus


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the compliment MM!!!

RK


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

your welcome !


----------

